# Fetal Echo



## vnesst (Mar 31, 2016)

For fetal echos and was wondering if you wouldn't mind helping me-I code for ped cardio & we do many fetal echos in office - from my understanding the coding should be

76825 & 76827 complete &
76826 &76828 follow up or limited  (+93325 doppler)

That being said if we do a complete fetal echo during a follow up visit, with the proper documentation can I still code the 76825 & 76827.

& as for the DX for these visits EX. if the FETUS receives a DX such as Hypoplastic left heart (Q23.4) - our auditing company keeps changing our doctors diagnosis which is typically o35.5xx1(maternal care for fetal abnormality) to the diagnosis of the fetus... but since the patient is the mother and the mother does not have hypoplastic left heart wouldn't we keep the maternal care code vs. dx of the fetus? (since there is not a specific fetal dx code for anything congenital?)


----------

